# What furniture and how to decorate my living room



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Form follows function. How do you plan to utilize the room? Will it be a gathering area? Used for media? Formal? Informal? What type of person are you? Do you entertain at home?

Design the room to fill your needs, not the expectation of others.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm not a designer, nor decorator, never was, never will be and don't wanna be so I'' leave that to those folks.

But I can say from experience over the years an entry table ( also an exit table ) is mighty handy to place items on while fumbling for keys to enter or removing a coat after entering etc. etc..


----------



## melving.crane (Dec 28, 2015)

Since you're targeting to keep walk space free, so it's important purchase furniture's that are space friendly and you can design your home nicely. All I want to say purchase furniture that you can move easily, light weight. So that when you find a decoration is not looking good anymore, you can change the decoration all by yourself, and easily.


----------



## raizamealupage (Jan 20, 2016)

Grey living room with yellow accents, totally chic and ultra modern, grey is fast becoming the colour of the decade to decorate with right now especially in your living room.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Small round table with 4 chairs in the corner....2-3 bar stools for around that 'island'...

On the table....glass top....gives you a more 'delicate' look. A wood topped table would clash with everything you have. 

When you want to hide the glass....table cloth


----------



## beee (Dec 23, 2015)

Pay attention to color and the scale of your furnishings. And if you wanna buy furnishings from online shopping.First, check on return policies before taking them all home to see what looks best,then keep what you want and return all the rest.


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

If you don’t wish to spend much this time on decorating your living room, what you can do is start curating. You can pare down what’s on hand; styling the vignettes around the room, arranging less décor in such a way that it appears too much. Another thing you must add to your list is to go green. Flaunt your style by making eco-friendly living space adding small plants in decorative vessels. You can decorate the pots in unique ways too.


----------



## ShwetaBhatnagar (Apr 20, 2016)

You have small space in your living area. I suggest you to choose the furniture that is small in size, don't use large furniture products like l shaped sofa. Please keep free space in your living room otherwise it looks congested. Check the some suggestion for living room furniture here


----------



## frameartnyc (May 13, 2016)

Space in this area might be quit Congested, but no prob, you can have sofa, a portable one, wallpapers, and then Frame Arts. Some show pcs to keep on table.:smile:


----------

